# Ears twitching



## Copper2012 (May 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, my 7 month old golden retriever has developed a problem where his ears are constantly twitching. He was sick earlier this week throwing up....and ate very little. Then the ear problem started. I saw an old thread on this where another dog had a similar issue. But the final outcome was never given. I am very worried about him. The vet put him on special food and he is eating better but still twitching. Anyone else have this issue. There was no ear infection found. He also is not scratching his ears they just involuntarily twitch.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Any recent flea medications that you've never used before? The reason I ask is a while back I was thinking about using Advantix, but that is a side effect for some dogs. 

What does the vet say about the twitching?


----------



## Copper2012 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for your input. Just got back from vet and she gave him a steroid. Thinks its might be a immune reaction to some sort of allergy because He is also biting at the fur on his paws now..ugh. I haven't used any sort of flea and tick med recently. The last time was over a month ago. Just at a loss.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, can you do a short video of him so I can see if it's the same issue as Chester? 
Thoughts..has he had any fur trimmed recently anywhere on his head? Are his eyes clear? I am assuming the vet checked in his ears thoroughly? 
Poor boy, I remember Chesters issue well but his was just one ear which is what flummoxed vets even more country wide and beyond! No exact cause was found but as soon as a referral was made to a neuro centre it stopped, haha. It's only occasional now and is thought most likely to be an irritated nerve thats maybe pinched or inflamed or/and/or maybe due to..his allergies. Some sort of tic..not the sucking type..the twitchy type!
His was continuous, I think I posted a video, don't know if you have seen it..he couldn't sleep properly and was quite distressed. I hope the steroid helps your lovely boy, you both have our sympathy


----------



## Copper2012 (May 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks Elly, it is now just his one ear. I will try to post a video if I can figure out how...lol. Looking at your video it looks like the exact same issue.his also started with a stomach issue, not eating, vomiting, etc and then the twitch started. Both ears, now one. I'm hoping it stops soon. :bowl: I am glad your Chester is doing better.thanks for your help.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

You can upload a video to YouTube and just copy and paste the URL if that's easier but ensure your privacy settings are allowing anyone with a link to view.


----------



## scole3 (Nov 29, 2016)

What ever happened with the twitch? I have a black mouth cur with the same thing (twitching ear, stomach problems, vomiting, not eating)


----------



## Fran01 (Jan 28, 2020)

I also have the same issue Dod not eating Ear twitching both ears Any advice pls


----------



## LennyB (10 mo ago)

Fran01 said:


> I also have the same issue Dod not eating Ear twitching both ears Any advice pls


Did anyone find out what this is? My Goldie has the same issue, it seems to respond to steroids, our vet, neurologist vet, is also puzzled.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

LennyB said:


> Did anyone find out what this is? My Goldie has the same issue, it seems to respond to steroids, our vet, neurologist vet, is also puzzled.


welcome to the forum! This is an older thread and many members have not been back to the board in a few years. I recommend starting your own thread to hopefully get some more active replies.


----------



## Melanieb (5 mo ago)

I have this going on w my golden. No one knows what it is. I posted details to what I went through on my page. Maybe it will help. I would also like to know if anyone is using trio simplexa.


----------



## LennyB (10 mo ago)

Melanieb said:


> I have this going on w my golden. No one knows what it is. I posted details to what I went through on my page. Maybe it will help. I would also like to know if anyone is using trio simplexa.


We still haven’t any solid answers. Our boy has had 3 episodes of it. We put him on a course of steroids which he responds to fairly quickly.


----------



## Melanieb (5 mo ago)

Yes prednisone worked for us also but he relapsed and had another episode in 2 months. What flea and tick medicine are u using ? And amd vitamins supplements?
Also did you get an MRI?


----------

